# The Patch for Birth Control



## charmedimsure (Apr 14, 2004)

I just started the patch and am a little nervous about it. Is anybody out there on it? And would you care to share your personal pros and cons? Has it helped your IBS?Info appreciated!Thanks!


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

I was on the patch for a few months, it did not effect my ibs. I would wear them for six weeks in a row to skip my period so I would only have it every other month with my doctors permision. I liked it and it worked well for me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2004)

I've been on it for a while now. It's been good for my IBS since I'm allergic to milk, and the pill has lactose in it. Just hurts like hell to rip off, and I've been having a little breakthrough bleeding at the start of the 3rd patch each time, but the doc said not to worry about it if it doesn't bother me. Overall good. But it hurts like hell to rip off!!!


----------



## anmegrl (Jul 4, 2004)

I was thinking about using the patch too. I'm currently on Seasonale and I seem to get slight cramps when I take them (I'm on my 2nd three month pack). Do you feel that your sex drive is better with the patch than with oral contraceptives?


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

I was on it for a bit. I really liked it, but decided to take a break from birth control to see if my sex drive spiked (it did). I preferred it over the pill because it was easier to remember it. Anmegrl, my sex drive was not better on the patch than on the pill, which was disappointing. I did take a break from the pill from May until this month and while my sex drive did go up, I had problems with heavier periods, horrible breakouts on my face, etc. In the end I decided I'd rather just put up with the lower sex drive in order to be back on the pill...


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I don't know if it affects my sex drive, but the horrible periods I get without it are worth a libido reduction, if that's the case. And not being concerned about getting pregnant can enhance sex drive, ya know?I LOVE the patch. It seems to give me all the benefits the pill did, and more, maybe because the hormone level is so consistent. My periods are less painful--yay!! When I took the pill, I took 4 packs in a row, without placebos, which is basically what Seasonale is doing. In fact, before I requested the patch, my doc mentioned Seasonale to me. I guess it can be less expensive for some people.I've found a big help for patch removal is to take if off in the shower or while soaking in the tub. Let some soap get under it as it starts to loosen and keep the warm water running. It makes a HUGE difference over trying to tear it off dry!I do get a tiny bit of skin irritation in the patch area sometimes, but not enough to make me want to stop using it. And I have pretty sensitive skin. I don't usually realize it was irritated until I remove the patch and see the skin...although part of that may be from ripping the thing off!


----------



## anmegrl (Jul 4, 2004)

Yes, I do value suspending my periods - they were soooo painful and life disrupting. If having the convenience of less periods means I can't jump on my boyfriend every five minutes, I will definitely put up with it.







I think I'll give it a try after I finish my Seasonale pack. Thanks everyone!


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

BTW, you can skip periods on the patch, too


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2004)

yeah, my sex drive didn't really change after switching to the patch. i get breakthrough bleeding, so i don't skip periods--it makes me feel really weird too--so that's not an issue for me. but the pill used to upset my stomach a lot, so the patch is a lifesaver. my only complaint, is the same as luna--a bit of irritated skin, and it does hurt to rip off, but is a bit easier in the shower--i'll have to try using some soap next time too.yay, get to go on patch again tomorrow! yay for patches! ;-)midge.


----------



## amt84 (Oct 28, 2004)

The pacth never worked for me. I was on it and i had A little surprise in 9 months lol. It didnt effect my ibs though, ubt if ur on it be very careful. My doctor said 6 people became pregnent in 6 months while on this patch..


----------



## sparkle13 (Nov 2, 2004)

I used the patch and I never took it off for quite a few months. But that is when I started getting the symptoms of IBS. I took the patch off and I went back to normal for about a week. But then it all came back. I just rather not use the patch myself.


----------

